# When do you decide it's time?



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*quality of life*

Jean, I'm sorry you and your family are facing a difficult decision about Duncan. When I was in your situation I asked my vet how would I know? He told me I would know and it would be clear to me. It was. My girl was sick from cancer. I knew every second she was alive she was just getting sicker. She was begging food at 10 pm the night before I put her down. She woke me at 3am wanted to go out and didn't want to come back in. It was her time and it was clear as day at 3am. I put her down at 830a that morning with no regrets. You are faced with having to give the toughist love of all. I hope you feel empowered to help give Oliver his peace. I kept reminding myself that it's what's best for our four legged companion that really matters. I hope your husband comes around and helps you. Trust your gut You are in my Thoughts Alex


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My thoughts are with you...letting them go is the hardest thing in the world. I hope you can get your husband to come around. We have had to let a few pets go with our help but our first kitty "rudy" I had to take her to the vet alone because my husband just couldn't .... He has been with me a few times since and it made it a little easier to not be alone. But I would do it again alone if I had to ... it's the final act of love letting them go to be without pain. You and your vet will know when it's time. I am so sorry that Duncan isn't doing well.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

That has to be the hardest decision of all. My heart goes out to you and your family, Jean. I had to make that decision with Rusty 2 years ago, and it has taken me this long to feel ready for a new fur baby.

I made the decision when my sweet Rustbucket was obviously in distress or even pain, listless, apathetic, and clearly no longer enjoying life. He had cancer. While he was still having fun with the pack, we both kept going, but when he clearly let me know that he needed to be released, I let him go. With a very, _very_ heavy heart.

I wish you strength and comfort.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Jean
Sorry you are dealing with this. Have you tried another vet to see if theycan "find" something? Obviously there is something wrong but knowing if it is time is another thing all together and convincing the family is even tougher. I "knew" it was time three times before we let Keeper go and each time my vet was able to help her so the time was not at hand. Although we did not know exactly we had a pretty good idea what was wrong.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Jean, My thoughts and prayers are with you and Duncan. Have you done an abdominal ex-ray on him? Our Casey started to not eat and she did have an abdominal/spleen tumor. The doctor's were really looking at her heart and found this accidentally.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

In a book titled: _Active Years for Your Aging Dog_ by Bernard S. Hershhorn, the author suggests considering 6 criteria before euthanizing.

1. Is his condition polonged, recurring, or getting worse?
2. Is the condition no longer responding to therapy?
3. Is your dog in pain or otherwise physically suffering?
4. Is it no longer possible to alleviate that pain or suffering?
5. If your dog should recover, is he likely to be chronically ill, an invalid, or unable to care for himself as a healthy dog.
6. If your dog recovers, is he likely no longer to be able to enjoy life, or will he have severe personality changes?

Answering "yes" to all six, the dog should be humanely euthanized. Answering "no" to questions # 3 and # 4 then perhaps the dog should be allowed to to die naturally.

However, you also need to consider if you can provide the necessary care and cost so as not to interfere and create serious problems with you or your family.
<end of book notes>

We had a Sheltie for 16 years. When he started having seizures and losing his bowels, we knew we were down to days and took him in. He was deaf, blind, confused and unable to get up one front porch step without help then then biting when we tried to help.

Even with all this, it was the hardest thing we ever did. You will know when it is time and I hope Duncan will let you know too. They are very smart and don't want us to suffer either.
Take care. I hope this helps.
Connie and Cody


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this =(. I know everyone here will tell you that you'll know it's time. No one knows your dog better than you and you'll be able to tell when he's given up and wants to go.
We didn't have to make that decision without our guy, he went on his own. The vet wanted us to put him down, tried forcing it actually, but we ended up bringing him home where he passed about a week later. I still wonder if we should have let him go at the vets, but I think we made the best decision in bringing him home and getting him happy until his last few moments.
I echo the call for another vet visit to see if they can find ANYTHING. In the end, if you think it's right, its the best thing you can do for him. We don't want these beautiful souls suffering. I'm sending you strength and healing prayers. Hope Duncan hangs in there and gets better!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I also think you will just know, and they know too and will tell you in their own way that they're ready.

Best wishes for you and your family, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Please PM me as to what Vet you are taking him to.

We're getting snow tomorrow and it could be just plain old arthritis getting him down. My Jake would show us that rain or snow was coming up to 2 days beforehand.

Not sure what part of Jersey you are in but I'm hoping you might try our Vet. 

While some folks don't like it, Jake was on Rimadyl for several years off and on and it was a night and day difference with him. He was happy and spunky again.

Please don't rule out arthritis because if that's what it is, he may have many more happy years with you with the right pain relief.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

its hard to do i know as i'm in that frame of mind with Einstein my 12 year old. Hios back legs have lost musscle tone, he holds his back legs in a bend now when he stands. Pain killers help some. He can'r exercise within 5 minutes he has got to lay down. Even tho he weighs 39kgs he looks to be wasting away. I can feel his ribs and see the back 3 ribs easyliy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

9 1/2 is still too young to be thinking it's time... 

I'd go with a different vet and I'd run a few tests - 

1. Ultrasound to check his spleen, intestines, kidneys, liver - whatever the vet feels is necessary. You could stick with xrays, but not all vets are that good at reading them or they aren't as clear. <- We had xrays done on our Danny's stomach the day before he started having problems. He was off his food and we recognized the symptoms of what had taken our other golden a year before. The first vet (general practice) looked at the xrays and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. She saw a cloudy region by the spleen and thought it was gas. 

Two surgeons at the same animal hospital looked at the same xrays and immediately spotted a problem. They suggested ultrasound to be sure, but it was a tumor the size of a melon. 

*** I think you should just cut to the chase and have an ultrasound done, especially since this is a common issue with older goldens. 

2. Have the blood checked - this if the ultrasound is clear of any abnormalities. You are looking for any elevated numbers signalling an infection or bigger problem. 

3. This probably should have been #1, but I didn't see the detail about the cough. I'd have an xray done of your dog's heart and lungs. Our Danny had a bronchitis problem when he was 10. He was coughing when getting up in the morning and his breathing sounded crackly. On the xray, our vet noticed a thickening around his heart and sent us to a specialist who checked them out and cleared him of heart problems. They said his heart was pretty strong for an old boy. He had bronchitis that needed to be cleared up though and they gave us meds for him. 

What I'm saying is that I would get a second opinion. There are so many things that could be happening to cause his eating problems. But aside from a cancer diagnosis, it could very well be treatable.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I totally agree with Megora. It's too early to give up.

As I was reading through the thread, I was thinking, get another opinion. Try another vet. Fresh eyes. Megora has made some excellent suggestions.

There are so many things that could be treatable. Good luck - I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> In a book titled: _Active Years for Your Aging Dog_ by Bernard S. Hershhorn, the author suggests considering 6 criteria before euthanizing.
> 
> 1. Is his condition polonged, recurring, or getting worse?
> 2. Is the condition no longer responding to therapy?
> ...


Thank you for this list. If anything it will make discussions easier. And thank you everyone for your kind words. I was able to hand feed him some cooked chopped beef and he perked up a little bit. My husband is convinced he isn't in pain, but just really tired. I'm concerned that he constantly has a stomach ache, and that can't feel good. But I did get him to agree that we may be forced to make a decision sooner than later. I will probably call the vet in the am and see if there is something we can give him a little stronger than pepcid. He still licks his face frequently and that is a sign of a tummy ache.

We did also tell the kids that it's probably not going to be years more with Duncan, and to just prepare as best they can. Not what they wanted to hear, but they need to know.

Thanks again, please send my baby positive thoughts!

He's had two full sets of blood work, abdominal xrays, and the vet consulted another vet with his tests. I believe she wants an abdomin scan if he doesn't gain weight - so that will be next week would be my guess. Though she seems to think it will be to identify where the cancer is. I do think 9.5 is too young as well, but my friends that have dogs from the same breeder lost them well before 9. If I can find a better vet I may bring all this for a second opinion, but I already feel we go to the best vet in the general vicinity. The cough was new, and it was only for a few hours, but will call her in the am.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jean_NJ said:


> He's had two full sets of blood work, abdominal xrays, and the vet consulted another vet with his tests. I believe she wants an abdomin scan if he doesn't gain weight - so that will be next week would be my guess. Though she seems to think it will be to identify *where the cancer* is. I do think 9.5 is too young as well, but my friends that have dogs from the same breeder lost them well before 9. If I can find a better vet I may bring all this for a second opinion, but I already feel we go to the best vet in the general vicinity. The cough was new, and it was only for a few hours, but will call her in the am.


I sent you a PM but didn't realize there was cancer involved.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I think she is operating under the assumption he has cancer. The bloodwork comes back normal, so nothing is shut-down. There were no signs of it in his xray, but lets face it our breed is so prone to it. I guess more a process of elimination....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope it isn't cancer. I'd definitely try to get the abdominal scan as soon as possible and an echo if you can to rule out issues with the heart causing lack of energy. 
Is his hematocrit level normal? How are his gums? Pale or pink?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you need to know what you are dealing with before you can make that decision. It's possible it is something treatable.
I feel for you as it is a tough decision to make. My dog, currently has cancer and I am faced with the same dilemma about knowing when it is time to let him go.
I hope your pup has a condition that is easily treated.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jean_NJ said:


> *I think she is operating under the assumption he has cancer.* The bloodwork comes back normal, so nothing is shut-down. There were no signs of it in his xray, but lets face it our breed is so prone to it. I guess more a process of elimination....


That is too much uncertainty to make any decisions, in my opinion.

I would still recommend a second opinion. If his blood tests are all coming back normal, that suggests to me that he doesn't have cancer (though, what do I know about veterinary medicine?). It just seems to me that levels would not all be normal if there was cancer.

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

My heart goes out to you-I know what you are going through.
Did he have a chest x-ray?
My Smooch had a gag/cough and she would spit up some blood. When they took chest x-ray only 10% of her lungs were working-they thought it was hemangiosarcoma, bronchogenic carcinoma, Lymphosarcoma, or blastoycosis (fungal infection that is very difficult to treat)


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Please try to find out what it is, you will ask yourself over and over afterwords if there was anything else to do. It's really hard afterwords if you don't have a definite closer.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Your pup is too young if he's healthy [that sounds stupid - of course right now he's not healthy, but a gr can live to be 11-12 relatively healthy. So, what I'm trying to say is that I don't believe it to be a "senior" issue] to even consider this. I would most definately push for some answers. I wonder why the heck (unless it's finances) an ultra sound hasn't been done of his abdomen. And, to wait until next week if it IS cancer to any further testing is unacceptable in my opinion.

If you get a dx of cancer, then, yes - you can discuss it with your vet but I'd be very angry that the ultra sound wasn't done sooner, if that was your vets decision. I pray you get some answers quickly. I'm so sorry you're even dealing with any of this!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I would definitely have a chest x-ray done if it hasn't. This sounds terribly familiar to me 



Jean_NJ said:


> I have been crying most of today.
> 
> I created another thread a few weeks back. Duncan our 9.5 yo Golden has been losing weight and appetite. None of his tests indicate anything is wrong with him other than his hypothyroid but he's been treated for that for years. He's under a vets care his last visit a couple of weeks ago, we were to come back in 2 weeks for a weigh in.
> 
> ...


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Have they xrayed his chest? I lost my dog just shy of 8 years old. He had lung cancer secondary to unknown primary. I had taken him in for a slight wretching gag and they xrayed him and said his lungs had it through out. If they haven't xrayed his lungs I would highly recommend it because it really spreads fast and when it hits a certain point it is very difficult to breath.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it could be cancer that has spread from the abdomen to the lungs but it may not..it could possibly be treated. I would be demanding the ultrasound now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it could be cancer that has spread from the abdomen to the lungs but it may not..it could possibly be treated. I would be demanding the ultrasound now. Nine is too young to do no more, especially if you think he may be in pain.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I feel your pain. I agree w/ everyone who said to get x-ray/ultrasound done or get a second opinion right away. The chest x-ray will show if there is some sort of lung infection. Sometimes hemangiosarcomas show up on x-rays, and sometimes they don't. I remember when I had taken my Maggie in (11 1/2 yrs old) to the vet after she seemed listless, tired, and didn't eat her food one morning. She had been kinda tired on and off over the prior days, but I attributed this to my girl getting a bit older. Plus, after laying down awhile, she'd get up and be fine. When she didn't eat, I knew something was wrong. They did an x-ray, which showed a darkened area near her spleen. (Blood around the spleen.) I was advised to get an ultrasound (I have a hunch that my vet already knew what it was but wanted confirmation. I scheduled the ultrasound for the first time slot they had available a few days later.) Maggie had another episode later that day, where she actually collapsed on my kitchen floor and urinated. I immediately to her to the ER, where they did an on-the-spot quick ultrasound. She had internal bleeding as a result of a hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. The ER vet did a good job of explaining Maggie's behavior to me. She said that what was happening is that Maggie would experience episodes of internal bleeding as a result of the tumor. This would bring down her oxygen levels, thus making her tired and listless. Her body would then reabsorb the blood, and she would perk up. It was a difficult decision for me to make, as the vet indicated that this sort of situation doesn't really cause the animal pain. She did say that the episodes would increase in both frequency and duration, as Maggie was pretty far along. I opted not to do any surgery to try and remove the tumor/spleen, as the vet told me that since the tumor was already bleeding into her bloodstream that the likelihood that it had spread to other areas was very high. I'd probably be prolonging her life for another few months, and at her age, they wouldn't be a pleasant few months. There was also no guarantee she would make it through such an invasive surgery. I made the heartwrenching decision to give her peace that night. 

I urge you to get the x-ray/ultrasound done ASAP and am saying a prayer that it is an infection or arthritis that can be cured/controlled w/ some basic meds. My best to you, your family, and your Duncan. Feel free to PM w/ any questions.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I know we have all been saying the same thing. Yes, I had a dog with cancer and yeah the symptoms are the same but you know I had a dog with pancreatitis and gastritis and well when his stomach swelled it made it uncomfortable to breathe.
Let's face it . We are all here for many things but one of the biggest is knowledge. That is my wish for you .....You just need the knowledge , the tests, the results, and quickly. I hope you get them and then you can base your decisions on the knowledge. Good luck with the process.... Is isn't easy !!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be kind of crazy, but how are his teeth? My mother's elderly maltese was very ill for a couple weeks last year. Symptoms appeared to be nausea, not eating, lethargic, appeared to have problems moving her bowels. She spent a week at the vets, then at another vet. Various bloodwork was done. We thought she was dying. Ended up being the issue was her teeth, can't remember exactly what, she did need a deep cleaning and who knows what else. She is fine now.

Everything pointed to her having abdominal issues, when all along it was her mouth.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

His teeth and gums are fine, he has had a chest and abdomen xray, another vet looked at those results, blood tests and more blood tests. Everything comes back within normal range. 

The last frontier is now an abdomen scan, I bring him in tomorrow for a weigh-in and a discussion about that. The vet wants to probably do xrays again as well.

He was really bad on the evening when I posted this, but he rebounded a bit, ate a few meals grudgingly and played a in the snow. Then he is now back to the not keeping stuff down. Thanks for all the ideas. Hoping the scan will turn up something.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Gosh, I'm sorry! It's so hard not knowing what to do and what will help! Haven't they given you anti nausea meds? I'm sure they have and I'm just too tired to look back.

Hope he feels better real soon. I wish they'd do the ultra sound tomorrow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did his blood work include a secondary draw of blood to run a tick borne disease panel? 

I'm just at a loss why this vet will not get an ultrasound ordered and performed. Is there an emergency clinic that can accomplish this in a more timely way?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

I am so very sorry for all you and your boy are going through.
Praying for you and let us know how the scan goes.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

what about the dog flu ? I saw a poster for it at my vets office about getting a vaccine for it ...
ps. Not that I thought you should get the vaccine ... I heard dogs act like people when they get this strain of the flu


----------



## STLGolden (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi there,
I posted a few weeks ago about my dog sufferring from relex dyssenergia, which we have treated and have under control...however, since Thanksgiving he has been slowly going down hill...almost close to what you explained is going on with your golden.

Griffey has gotten worse for us in the past two weeks, he has no interest in eating anything...you name it, we have tried to feed it to him, inlcuding various human foods. He is very letharigic, and weak, and his hind legs have started to criss-cross when he walks. He also has an odd arch to his back/spine at times (similar to a cat stretching). He is breathing heavy but in short breaths, he too coughs sometimes. He also still groans when he tries to defecate, which is very often, despite not eating. He is drinking water excessively, but it is almost liek he cant control his mouth muscles any more. he has trouble getting up, but once he gets going, he seems to do okay.

We have also had two rounds of blood work/chemistry panel, x-rays, urine analysis and exams by four different vets (two clinics and the animal hospital).

We just had Griffey back to the vet today, and we agree that he likely has some sort of lesion/tumor somewhere on his body, likely his spine (lower) or maybe his brain. It seems to be progressing very quickly, so we talked about our two options...one is trying steriods over the weekend to see if there is any improvement. Two is euthanasia. If he doesnt respond to the steroids (which vet said could stimulate appeptite) then we will likely bring him in on Monday to say our goodbyes.

The vet told us to consider three things before putting him down:
1. Does he eat? Does he want to eat? In Griffey's case, he has no interest in eating, so this could be his way of telling us that he has given up, and is ready (he is usually the biggest food hound!) He is likely depressed from feeling like this, and is kinda throwing in the towel.
2. Does he want to be by you, near you? For us, Griffey is about 50-50, he normally doesnt leave our side, but in the past few weeks, he will go and lay in the other room and also not greet us at the door when we get home, which we know is very unusual for Goldens. We can walk into other rooms or downstairs/upstairs and he doesnt follow.
3. Does he still do things that he loves to do...chase a ball, play with the kids, run in the snow, etc. For us Griffey has no interest in his toys, chewing bones, walking, sleeping in our bed, taking our socks, chasing the kitty, etc.

I am not sure if it helps you or not, but it helped put it into perspective for us, Griffey is not the same personality that he has had. He will be 10 in two weeks. We are very heartbroken, and I have been crying too all day today. But in my heart and gut, the last two weeks, I just knew it was coming to this.

The steroids are too hopefully give us one last weekend with him, or if they work great maybe a few more weeks, but I am prepared that Monday might be the day.

I know he is still young and that is super hard, I thiought he would at least make it to 12 or so, and I wasnt prepared for this, but I also know it is not about me, but about making sure he is at peace. I cant imagine Griffey not being in our life, but I want to do what is right by him.

I will be thinking about you, especially as we go through the same thing.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you STLGolden. The symptoms sounds very much like our Duncan and the behavior as well. Duncan does arch his back a bit, and he is picky about where he walks, (teens and their stuff all over) but we attributed this to his spondolosis which was discovered in the xrays over the summer. He will eat human food a bit. But it does take coaxing. If it's chopped beef I have to take it out of the bowl and place it on the floor first, for his examination. He still wants to be near us but occasionally he will wander to another room, which is very out of character for him. Not always greeting either.

He seems best in the evening when everyone is home, during the day he appears more miserable, maybe because it is just me and a bit boring.

I took him to the vet yesterday and he lost another 1.5 lbs, and I have arranged for an ultrasound on Weds. Hopefully this will tell us what we are dealing with, since the xrays weren't showing anything odd. 

He has some good days, and then he will have a terrible day. On those bad days he will be standoffish or just the opposite, trying to jump on our laps as if he is scared and panicky. I spoke with the one vet tech that I have the most respect for and she indicated that she thinks he is on the way out, but perhaps the scan will tell us how much he is suffering. I want to keep him around as long as possible but as long as he has a decent quality of life. I really expected more time with him

We went to the pet food store yesterday and their were three little kids in there with their fluffy little dog. They were so excited by the "big" dog and were petting him and playing with him for a good 15 minutes. He's always been so good with our kids, and despite not feeling well he was great with them. When the family went to leave, he was going to follow them out the door 

Well today we are trying to give him some organic goats milk with honey and cinnamon - the pet food man feels this will tempt him and give him calories - wish me luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll wish you good luck! Anything that makes him happy right now - I say "go for it!"

I wish I had something to say to help. My heart breaks for you. It's just so hard not knowing what's wrong. Hopefully you'll get some answers soon from the ultrasound.

Take care - big hug to Duncan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean NJ & STLGoldens*

Jean_NJ & STLGOldens

I am so very sorry for Duncan and Griffey and you are going through.
Sounds so very much like what my Smooch, 11 year, 10 mo. old Golden Retriever just went through in Nov. and Dec. Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge on Dec. 7, 2010 and it was most likely cancer.
I am praying for all of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

STLGolden and JeanNJ, before taking any drastic actions, please see if your vets think it might be possible your Goldens have a tick borne disease. They can sometimes manifest themselves in odd ways, including lethargy, lameness or trouble walking and other odd behaviors. Years ago my Beau had some issues around age 10, including an enlarged spleen and major hindquarter weakness. His ultrasound at the oncologist appt showed nothing of concern but as we were leaving she asked us if our regular vet ran a special tick panel on him. The tick panel is not regularly run with routine blood work--it's an extra blood test. We told the oncologist we didn't think Beau had any tick exposure (we were very naive). Our regular clinic had not run the tests and we allowed the oncologist to draw blood for a tick panel. His test results clearly showed he had positive Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever titers, easily treatable with antibiotics. In an odd twist, the oncologist misread the lab reports :uhoh: and called me to tell me Beau's tick panel was clear...a few days later I had a cryptic message on my answer machine from his regular vet that his prescription was ready.  I called her back and asked, what prescription?? That's when she told me about the oncologist's mistake/negligence/malpractice. The oncologist sent the lab report to the regular vet to include in Beau's records and she spotted it immediately, called the oncologist and the oncologist had no explanation. Beau recovered and lived for several more years, with improved mobility for most of those years, though he had severe hip dysplasia and spinal issues.

By the way, a few years later Texas put all veterinary disciplinary records online with public access....Guess what I learned about that oncologist? Yep, she had some major disciplinary penalties stemming from some malpractice claims.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

DallasGold
I will double check, but we live in Tick Central so I doubt she skimped on the tick tests, our little guy had Lyme disease (and he had been vaccinated for it) and she ran that test just during a regular exam. It's worth asking about for sure though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Just checking in on you and Duncan.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on you and Duncan.


Thanks 

Dunc is doing better today. He ate some scrambled eggs, a little hills kibble as a snack, some chopped beef, a can of a new type of dog food - a lamb stew, in fact he wolfed it down and some chicken. He went out with the little dog and let him know who is boss for a bit, and everything so far stayed down! The goats milk he ran from, literally. 

I found a St Francis medal for pets, figured it can't hurt!

My dad had a heart attack Friday, and had some stents put in. Luckily it was a minor one but it was nice to have the lively Duncan back to day. Weds is his ultrasound, so hope they will at least have this figured out then

Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I want you to know I think of you and Duncan throughout the day - even if I don't post. I pray, oh I pray they find the cause of this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

So very sorry to hear about your Dad's heart attack.
Good to hear that Duncan was doing a little better.
Know you are all in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

Checking in on you, Duncan and your Dad.
Praying for you.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big test day. Duncan was a bit under the weather today so his little buddy emmit brought a ball and snuggled with him a bit. We have a bit of nasty weather so they are both a shaggy mess, plus Emmit is a bit overdue for a grooming.

Dad is doing well. Hoping Duncan will be so lucky tomorrow.

Thanks for all the thoughts


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Paws and fingers crossed! :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

So glad to hear that your Dad is doing good and that Duncan has some tests tomorrow. Rest assured, you, Duncan and your Dad are in my thoughts and prayers.
It sounds like it could be what STL described or could it be pancreatitis?
What about the tick disease?
My sister, Ronnie, lives in Galloway, NJ. Is that close to you?


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Jean
> 
> So glad to hear that your Dad is doing good and that Duncan has some tests tomorrow. Rest assured, you, Duncan and your Dad are in my thoughts and prayers.
> It sounds like it could be what STL described or could it be pancreatitis?
> ...


By New Jersey standards no - I live about 2.5 hours NW from that area of Joisey, we are about 11 miles from PA, though we do spend quite a bit of time at the beach at my in-laws. Dunc loves the beach of course, Emmit no so much...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

Please keep us posted on Duncan's tests-prayers coming.

P.S. I have cousins in Norristown, PA-suburb of Philly.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Just received the call. Duncan has Liver and Spleen Cancer. The vet is giving us steroids to try to get his appetite up. We will be enjoying what time we have left with him. 

Thanks again for all the kind thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. *****************************************
***************************************************

Just want you to know I thought best regarding what I said next up above. You don't need to hear it but I needed to type it. 

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry. Breath in all you can of him. I pray for some very good days for you and Duncan.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jean, I am so very sorry for this diagnosis. Make sweet memories with your Duncan and know that you're being thought of as you go through this final part of the journey....


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Luckily we have many wonderful memories with our guy already. 
It's so upseting still, though I imagine I would feel the same way if he were 20

When I picked him up I spoke with the vet tech and received more information.

He has Hemangioscarcoma. Very large in his his liver and some in his spleen. While the vet had told me no need to rush a decision, the vet tech told me that they are large, and may already be leaking. Her concern was that one may rupture in the middle of the night, and it is a 40 minute drive to the closest emergency clinic and it would be a painful way to go. She suggested I not even walk him very far for fear of rupture.

So I guess it isn't as simple as waiting for him to let me know...


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I lost my golden on Nov 5, 2010 of hemangioscarcoma, we only had 24 hr. notice before we had to say good-by. The vet told us it would be a wicked and very painful if it ruptured. We didn't want her to suffer so we had to day good-by before we were ready. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

My thoughts are with you guys. Toughest thing in the world to do. Just have to keep telling yourself that you can not go wrong by trusting your gut and doing what's best for your loved one.

I remember when my dog died 8 years ago.....couldn't have happened at a worse time. In a 2 week span a friend of mine (I was in high school at the time) committed suicide, I lost both of my grandfathers, and my dog came down ill. He was a 12 year old American Eskimo named Spunky. He was not himself that morning when I left for school - was laying in a spot he never layed and just didn't look right. I left him with a bowl of food and water. When I came home from school at 3pm he was still laying in the same spot and could care less about any food or water or anything else for that matter. We knew it was time. From 8am that morning to 3pm that afternoon my best friend had gone from a normal dog to a dog that needed me to do what was best for him.

Long story longer, we brought to the emergency vet and it turned out he had a tumor on his spine which rendered him paralyzed. As a 17 year old boy it grew me up real quick, not just with losing my dog but with everything else that had gone on during this 2 week span. My father couldn't bare to be in the room, but I said YES I absolutely want to be with him when you put him down. He knew I loved him. I wanted to be the last thing he saw. I knew I couldn't be selfish.....maybe numerous surgeries could have kept him alive for a while longer but to me that was selfish. He deserved better, and he got it. He will never be hurting or suffering again.

JUST TRUST YOUR GUT AND YOU WILL NEVER HAVE A SINGLE REGRET.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jean_NJ said:


> He has Hemangioscarcoma. Very large in his his liver and some in his spleen. While the vet had told me no need to rush a decision, the vet tech told me that they are large, and may already be leaking. Her concern was that one may rupture in the middle of the night, and it is a 40 minute drive to the closest emergency clinic and it would be a painful way to go. She suggested I not even walk him very far for fear of rupture.
> 
> So I guess it isn't as simple as waiting for him to let me know...


This is what I lost my second to last golden to. He was only about 7.
If you do keep duncan at home, ask your vet if he can give you a shot to end his life with if necessary. My vet does and has. I haven't had to use the injection, but I also always keep enough liquid morphine or Acepromazine to keep them knocked out until we can get to a vet.

I hope and pray you have more good days.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry. We lost our last golden to hemangiosarcoma. We didn't know he had it until the day it ruptured and he died. Please know that you and Duncan are in my thoughts during this painful time. Spoil him rotten and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

I am so very sorry to hear about Duncan.
Does the vet think he is in any pain?

We lost our Snobear, Samoyed, 10 years old to Hemangiosarcoma on the liver on March 27, 2010. They did exploratory surgery and when they told us Snobear had a large tumor on one lobe of his liver and spots on the other lobe, we asked if we could say goodbye to him while he was still under anethesia.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Jean. I am so so sorry. This breaks my heart to hear.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry..... because your golden is so young, I was hoping the news would be better. 

I really hate to say this, and please forgive me... but don't wait too long. I lost two old men in the past four years to cancer of the spleen. The first one we waited too long and he suffered.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks All
We won't be waiting too long. Definitely taking the weekend, it's sad because he still is wagging his tail, still wanting to be near us. The night before last we were watching TV and he was snuggled in between both kids. You could tell by the look on his face he was content.

The next bad day will be his final one.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you and Duncan are going through this awful disease....my thoughts and prayers are will you @ this time, the end is never easy.....bless you both...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

Praying for Duncan and you.
Did the vet think he is in pain?


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Megora said:


> I'm so sorry..... because your golden is so young, I was hoping the news would be better.
> 
> I really hate to say this, and please forgive me... but don't wait too long. I lost two old men in the past four years to cancer of the spleen. The first one we waited too long and he suffered.


ugh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

